# Groote Eylandt - Some Pics



## Stuart (Feb 19, 2013)

Some folks know that I am rather privileged to live on a remote island in the Northern Territory called Groote Eylandt where we have been incredibly lucky so far not to have been impacted by cane toads or other nasties that are stalking the Mainland. Its not a place suitable for everyone considering that once a month our Power Station goes down and we lose power for 4 to 5 hours until they sort it or that standard mail takes anywhere upwards of 3 weeks to arrive by barge but whatever shortcomings there are from "normal life" are certainly made up for by the remoteness and beauty of the place. 

Below are some photos of the place and the various areas I have been lucky enough to explore and invited to by the TO's as well as some of the critters I have come across around home and bush as it would be selfish not to share. Alot of photos Im sorry, but more to come too..

Rocks great for herping






Fishing at Emerald River





A Typical Sunset





Bickerton Island where I was lucky enough to spend a day by invite only





Rock Wallaby Lair on Bickerton





Cave Paintings hide in there





Rocks on front beach. Great spot for catching some of the Gilberts Dragons and things catching some rays





A typical sign at all out recreational areas





Great sight during Aug & Sep when the sea fog rolls in 





Cave Paintings that folks are allowed to visit





Parked up at South Point for a Picnic





Rats Cove from the boat





Camping out at Marble Point





Woke up on the last morning at Marble and saw this 4m+ chap cruising the shores













View from the cave paintings





Heading into the cave paintings





Typical bush 20m from the house





The Cave paintings









And lastly, some more fishing


----------



## Xeaal (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful! I love the pic of the fog rolling in off the sea.. San Dransisco has a similar thing going on every evening at about 5pm and it's so incredible to watch something like that. Thank you for sharing


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks too good!


----------



## Stuart (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks Guys and Gals. When I get home tonight I will pop some more pics up of the various critter I have found here are well but I must admit, Im privileged and lucky to experience this unique part of the world.


----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 19, 2013)

ENOUGH .... Close the thread LOL


----------



## Wing_Nut (Feb 19, 2013)

Accepting visitors?


----------



## Stuart (Feb 19, 2013)

Doors always open, beds always made. You just need to be tolerant of snakes in the lounge


----------



## Endeavour (Feb 19, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> Doors always open, beds always made. You just need to be tolerant of snakes in the lounge




Can you fit me in for two weeks starting mid September?. You do live in a truly wonderful place. People say you eventually take where you live for granted but I would imagine it would be very difficult to do that living where you do. The wildlife looks amazing and the natural beauty just inspirational. I was reading a medical article yesterday which highlighted that SAD in the UK is on the increase I bet they have never heard of it on Groote Eyelandt. Cannot wait to see more pictures, I see the population of Groote Eyelandt is less than 2000, how is this disbursed over the island?.


Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## Wing_Nut (Feb 19, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> Doors always open, beds always made. You just need to be tolerant of snakes in the lounge



I might just take you up on that offer! 

What's the logistics of getting to the island?


----------



## Gruni (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice shots mate... must be a barstool pain in the backside not to be able to swim safely in such gorgeous loactions?


----------



## phatty (Feb 19, 2013)

small plane the one's where you think the wings are going to fall off lol

by the way nice pics snipe


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 19, 2013)

looks like paradise mate


----------



## RedFox (Feb 19, 2013)

All I can say is WOW. It must be amazing to live and go exploring there. I love the pic of the bush 20m from your house. All I see in Melbourne are concrete jungles.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 19, 2013)

Amazing place snipercap ,how did you end up on groote ? What is it you do there ? There must be some great herping to be done there, what are your local species?


----------



## Stuart (Feb 20, 2013)

Wing_Nut said:


> I might just take you up on that offer!
> 
> What's the logistics of getting to the island?


Small aircraft from Darwin or Gove generally. Only 2 flights a day except Tuesday



Gruni said:


> Nice shots mate... must be a barstool pain in the backside not to be able to swim safely in such gorgeous loactions?


You have no idea mate. Paradise on the front beach but it was only last night we were watching a 3m+ Salty cruise up and down the beach and Box jellyfish wash up on the boat ramp



$NaKe PiMp said:


> Amazing place snipercap ,how did you end up on groote ? What is it you do there ? There must be some great herping to be done there, what are your local species?



Thanks Mate. Long story to how I actually came to live here but in a nutshell I came to visit some family who were here at the time and got offered a job during the visit. I wan't too fussed (I was drunk) so I said yes and the next day I got a call and interview. Started off as an operator on machinery before falling back into my forte of IT here at the mine site. 

Local species that we come across quite often are Olives, GTS, BTS, EB, Death Adders, the very occasional Carpet, Spotted Python and then onto Blue Tongues, Frillies, Gilberts Dragons, a multitude of Geckos and a few other bits and bobs. As mentioned, we are really lucky to not have had the cane toad here and have strict quarantine measures in place to keep them out so we have quite a few Bandicoots and Northern Spotted Quolls on Groote. Getting all my reptiles here was a mission as not only did I need to go through the licensing (easy), I have to request permission from the local land council which comes with a multitude of requirements before permission is granted to bring them here, but in all honesty, who can blame them.


----------



## Stuart (Feb 20, 2013)

And just because I can and after I got home I grabbed some more pics...

South Point













The drive to South Point





Naked Pools - I really need to get some newer pics...













Below are some pics of one of the flights I took to Bickerton Island (About 10km flight) to help a Telstra Tech there.
1. Connexion Island




2. Ship awaiting loading, you can see the Groote Port in the background




3. Landing back at Groote, the "hill" in the background is where you will find the Cave Paintings




4. Front Beach




5. Always fun landing






All get some pics up of the various critters that we get here too a bit later on.


----------



## Gruni (Feb 20, 2013)

So is there anywhere safe to swim or do the crocs get to the water holes too?


----------



## Stuart (Feb 20, 2013)

Gruni said:


> So is there anywhere safe to swim or do the crocs get to the water holes too?



A couple of the waterholes are considered safe and no one has been taken in them, but there is always the possibility as they do come inland sometimes


----------



## Gruni (Feb 20, 2013)

Do you have fresh water crocs there too? I've heard tell it's only the salties that are dangerous but not sure I'd believe that one...


----------



## Stuart (Feb 20, 2013)

Nah, no freshies up here


----------



## junglelover01 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gruni said:


> Do you have fresh water crocs there too? I've heard tell it's only the salties that are dangerous but not sure I'd believe that one...



Freshies are generally shy and not overly aggressive...that being said a full grown adult could still do some damage if provoked. I wouldn't go swimming with one or go near it's nest to test the theory though!


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 20, 2013)

Did I hear that you are getting or expecting some bad weather up that way? I am sure I heard it mentioned on last nights news. If so hope it doesn't get too bad.


----------



## Umbral (Feb 20, 2013)

Wheres my invite!


----------



## borntobnude (Feb 20, 2013)

Naked pools ,look good :lol: great set of photo's Thanks


----------



## Dragonwolf (Feb 20, 2013)

I didn't know you live in such a spectacular location..... and now I'm insanely jealous.


----------



## Stuart (Aug 11, 2013)

Went for a drive to Jagged the other day. Almost made it until the alternator packed in but I guess there are worse spots to break down.



























Those were the best as unfortunately the camera battery died too


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 11, 2013)

SSSSSSSSHHH! Don't tell everyone what it's like up here! 

Great pics of great country cobber. Didn't see the first thread, must've been out bush. Where's the critter pics? Yes please!


----------



## Stuart (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Steve. 

Will have a squiz and get some of the critter pics up tonight.


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 11, 2013)

junglelover01 said:


> Freshies are generally shy and not overly aggressive...that being said a full grown adult could still do some damage if provoked. I wouldn't go swimming with one or go near it's nest to test the theory though!



I had to climb a high cliff face because the woman with me refused to swim past a 3 meter freshie that was clearly unhappy with our presence. I find if you give them clearance and escape options they usually give way. As it turned out climbing the cliff was fantastic because at the top were a heap of brilliant art sites I was completely unaware of. Later I discovered the TOs didn't know about them either.

There have been freshie attacks here but always defensive (tourists trapping them) and they leave a lot of teeth behind. Not recomended!


----------



## Stuart (Aug 11, 2013)

As promised. Long post apologies but makes me realise I need to get back out there again





Young CTS





Little Dragon that ran into the room









Happy Bluey removed from under a "Dog Box" outside the SRAs





Bluey in the Garden

Frilly Clipped by the car in front. Rehabilitated and released 3 weeks later good as new









Sunning away





Frogs in the roof










Moth





Frog of some sort


----------



## Umbral (Aug 11, 2013)

New rule Sniper, no more pics until you invite me up there!


----------



## Stuart (Aug 11, 2013)

Umbral said:


> New rule Sniper, no more pics until you invite me up there!



Plenty of room on the beach...


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Aug 11, 2013)

Green with envy, you're one lucky SOB living in such an great location for fishing, adventure and wildlife, and being paid great $ to do it !!!! 

Re picture of you (?) sitting on camp chair fishing at dawn or dusk right on the bank , within inches of the water (it appears).... tad risky !.... Much safer if you were beyond croc strike range (about 1m or so) , I'd be scared of those crocs hanging about hiding under the surface of the muddy water and possibly stalking me (croc sees man , croc regards man as it's next snack).


----------



## Umbral (Aug 12, 2013)

Followed by man fills his dacks.


----------



## slide (Feb 1, 2014)

I used to work in Nhulunbuy a few years ago. Loved the natural environment up there, I saw some pretty cool stuff. Groote looks quite similar. 
Do you have BHPs on the island? Other than the ones in your enclosures obviously.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 1, 2014)

Truley amazing place! Glad to see someone living the dream  think I'll go take a nap as that's as close as I'll get! Haha.


----------



## Bredli1956 (Feb 1, 2014)

How amazing I wish I could live there it would be great for field herping


----------



## Stuart (Feb 28, 2014)

Managed to get a flight around the Island the other day. Please excuse the quality of the pics, the planes windows were not the newest and Im not a decent photographer.





































































- - - Updated - - -

Some more


----------



## Stuart (Mar 3, 2016)

Couple more as I have been out and about recently


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 3, 2016)

Pics aint workin, but good to see this thread. one of my faves


----------



## Stuart (Mar 3, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Pics aint workin, but good to see this thread. one of my faves



Which pics aren't working and I'll look into it. I have had a look on 3 PCs and my phone at work and can see them


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 3, 2016)

Works now


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 8, 2016)

It is a magical place for sure, don't think i will ever get back there again but the memories i have will last a lifetime. I was lucky enough to get out there in 1979 and also got to fish and camp in the Emerald River area plus places with names i could not pronounce then let alone now, things have certainly changed since then....like back then it took nearly 7 months for us to get a permit to go there and accommodation was nearly non existent, it was camp or nothing unless you were lucky enough to know someone in 1 of the Aboriginal camps, and food was what you took in and catch your own. Now according to a friend that has recently been there for business there is resorts, golf courses, Schools and shock horror shops. When you look at Groote on a map it doesn't look that large, but when the only transport we had was an old 1960 rag top Land rover that overheated every 5 k's that we were lent by the Aboriginal Affairs guy on the Island it is "Huge", In the 3 weeks we were there (that's all our permit allowed) we hardly scratched the surface. I was not really into Reps back then (Arachnids were my bag then) but we seen them everywhere, looking back now i would say that just about every Rep available in the NT was represented there, i did see quite a few Spotted Mac's and i think thats where my love of them started. As i said at the start "a truly magical place" and everyone should at least try and get out there once in there lifetime, sorry Stu don't want to start a stampede but the place is just that good.   .................Ron


----------



## Herpo (Mar 8, 2016)

Absolutely stunning place. Stu, you lucky so and so!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 8, 2016)

What a beautiful place. I really need to go on a holiday up north again sometime, but all my free money seems to be disappearing. I suspect it may be linked to all my lizards and the accessories that go with them. :facepalm:


----------



## Stuart (May 8, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;wyOwPZqi6FY]https://youtu.be/wyOwPZqi6FY[/video]

Just a shortish vid of a trip I did a couple of weeks ago. Crap editing and there is some weird bloke giving thumbs up at the start but at least the quality is ok..


----------



## Herpo (May 13, 2016)

Stu, you are one lucky bloke!


----------

